# small drain machine



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

What do you use for 1.25" and 1.5" drains like bathtubs and small sink drains?

drain-gun?

small sectional?

small drum machine?

Post your favorite machine, a short description of why you like it and a picture of it if possible.
Thanks.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> What do you use for 1.25" and 1.5" drains like bathtubs and small sink drains?
> 
> drain-gun?
> 
> ...


I do very little drain cleaning, but my machine of choice is a K-50 from Ridgid. It can spin three different size cables, is relatively light, highly versatile, and easy to use. It is also safer to use than a drum machine.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I too do very little drain cleaning. For something that small I use a hand crank drum machine.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I love my Spartan 81

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

1 1/4-2"Use K-50 with 1/2" cable, and a bucket full of heads for the tuff stuff ie. grease, urinary salts, (kitchen sinks) but for tub and shower drains use the "Super V" I guess any drill motor/ basket would work, even have one of those little hand crankers. All depends on what I think the clog is, where it is and what I can get paid for the job. BIG MACHINES = BIG MONEY


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am looking specifically for a machine that uses 5/16" cable for small lines and tub drains. I hate hand-held drain-guns (I have one currently), and I am researching other models that are not hand-held.

All my machines are Ridgid and I love them. So far, my research is pointing to the Ridgid K-40 machine.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking machine. I run the can-cable (Rigid) just a drain gun. Its alright but I hate when it gets bound up.... some severe backlash. Im with KTS K-50 all the way. If its 4" or above I am bringing out the big dog- K-1500


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Small Drain Machines*

*THIS IS WHAT I LIKE 1/4"/5/16" OR 3/8" DRUM UP TO 90' :thumbsup:*
*OR HANDHELD MARCO PICK A PAK SAME DRUMS*
*AND CABLE SIZES :thumbup:*


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats a really nice-looking machine Jerrymac! The K-40 has gotten really poor reviews from most of the plumbers I talk to on the 'net, so I will stay away from it.
I really like that Gorlitz you posted and I've been looking at them too. I'll probably end up getting one, especially if you ( a long-time drain-master) recommend it.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am not a fan of drum style machines, and never will be, they are heavier, and therefore harder to take on and off the job, changing the cable size means the time consuming process of removing the drum and installing another one, or pulling the cable out of the drum and replacing it with a different size, which is even more time consuming. That and the fact that there is zero backlash on a sectional machine, you release the clutch and the cable stops spinning, with a drum machine the inertia of the drum allows it to keep going, I had an apprentice get his wrist broken because of that with a large Spartan machine.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree KTS. I use a K-60 sectional most of the time. For small sink and tub drains though, I like the cleanliness and speed of a drum.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I am not a fan of drum style machines, and never will be, they are heavier, and therefore harder to take on and off the job, changing the cable size means the time consuming process of removing the drum and installing another one, or pulling the cable out of the drum and replacing it with a different size, which is even more time consuming. That and the fact that there is zero backlash on a sectional machine, you release the clutch and the cable stops spinning, with a drum machine the inertia of the drum allows it to keep going, I had an apprentice get his wrist broken because of that with a large Spartan machine.


I agree. I wont run a drum machine. K-50 and K-1500. Sectional is a little more work but it pays off when the cable doesnt backlash and sling poo everywhere....


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well we could beat this dead horse around the park again. Or we could just agree that I'm right:jester: GORLITZ RULES!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> Well we could beat this dead horse around the park again. Or we could just agree that I'm right:jester: GORLITZ RULES!!


You're wrong.

I win.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

You win the mug of honor!:laughing:


----------



## jimqbaum (Sep 10, 2008)

*Small drains and prefered machine*

It's embarassing of how much mola Iv'e made with the realitively new Ridgid K-39af. (drill gun) To own one is to love one!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got the General Wire rep coming to see me tomorrow to demo his products. I am moving towards service and thetown here has alot of root issues but nobody wants to pony up for line replacements. Sooooooooo......
I am debating between the speedrooter 91 and the maxi-rooter. Biggest line I expect to see would be 6" and runs averaging about 75-85 feet.

Opinions?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> I've got the General Wire rep coming to see me tomorrow to demo his products. I am moving towards service and thetown here has alot of root issues but nobody wants to pony up for line replacements. Sooooooooo......
> I am debating between the speedrooter 91 and the maxi-rooter. Biggest line I expect to see would be 6" and runs averaging about 75-85 feet.
> 
> Opinions?


Ridgid and Spartan are better machines with superior customer support through factory reps and service locations, with General Wire you are on your own to chase down what you need.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I talked with 2 different wholesalers here who told me that the General Rep here is alot better then the others. He keeps spare parts and even has loaner equipment if its needed. Guess its like everything else, it all depends on who is running the show in your area.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

service guy said:


> I am looking specifically for a machine that uses 5/16" cable for small lines and tub drains. I hate hand-held drain-guns (I have one currently), and I am researching other models that are not hand-held.
> 
> All my machines are Ridgid and I love them. So far, my research is pointing to the Ridgid K-40 machine.


 

SG...We have two of these K-40 machines and they work great for the small trap clearing jobs your referring to. Like any cable machine you need to feed the cable slowly, especially at a point of resistance. 

I'd definitely recommend the K-40


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> *THIS IS WHAT I LIKE 1/4"/5/16" OR 3/8" DRUM UP TO 90' :thumbsup:*
> *OR HANDHELD MARCO PICK A PAK SAME DRUMS*
> *AND CABLE SIZES :thumbup:*


That machine looks like a Gorlitz.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use a Ridgid K-3500 with drums for 1/4", 3/8", & 1/2" cables.
I like it!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you mean 3800?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Do you mean 3800?


Yea... Maybe I should read what I mistype!:laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My small gorlitz looks like the K40 without the bell and whistles it carrys 50' of 1/4" cable and with the coil head I can run it thru most strainers with out removing the trap I like the idea of running water with the cable flopping around in drain.Sure I might bust a trap on occasion but I always put a bucket under trap before running machine and dont start to fill sink until cable has cleared trap and is going DOWN stack I put a small rug on counter top and open MOST sinks in a few minutes .If 50 ' doesnt reach stoppage I take my old my tanna up on roof when its not too steep ,I carry 100' of 3/8 on it taking it apart is easy I have a bolt on the arm locking it down.I wish now that I had slowed down enought to take it apart in old days .Before I got gorlitz with 50 ft cable I had only a milwakee hand drill with 25 ft of cable for tubs lavs and sink arms so in those days I was usually heading to stack on all sinks.I used to tease the women telling them to pray for water to go down in sink, while I was on roof (most had no idea why I was on roof ) and then turn the hot water on and leave it running until I got cable out. The hot water was to wash grease off my cable, on floor drains I ran cold for awhile to get grease out then hot to wash cable off,My biggest fear was hidden grease traps , on residental houses, I dug one up ONCE and retrieved a badly kinked up cable after that I was more careful. The bad part about the open reels are slinging water I have a shield for big machine and a roll of thick plastic wrap for extra protection I wrap it around reel ,then tear it off out side and spray cable with wd 40 or something like it . So my drain machines are ,big gorlitz, small my tanna., and little gorlitz. general elect jetter and now el cheepo camera with 100 ft and color moniter. I used a gen eye 2 for years but dont use camera enough to keep up general I wish they had camera head that could be replaced by anyone like el cheepo does .But if I used it alot I would have a general or rigid (camera only I like my machines) but I have always said use what machine YOU are happy with its not the sewer machine, its the man using it!!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought an old Roto Rooter VK machine found it at a pawn shop years ago runs like a champ still. Have a super vee as well and a small electric jetter and a catch bucket with a self priming pump for those greasy kitchen sink lines run the hose rite to the toilet and jet away with 1/4 jet hose.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

K50- 3/8ths cable head will depend on what I think the blockage could be= spade, funnel, spring, drop head, etc. 

Milwakee sper "V" 1/4" - just broke off in a shower drain, new cable will have interchangable head.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I bought an old Roto Rooter VK machine found it at a pawn shop years ago runs like a champ still.


I guess RR musta PO'd one of their techs big time to have him drop off a machine at a pawn shop! :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Just bought the ridgid k39af. Haven't used it yet, but seems like a well designed machine. Love the fact you can feed the cable back while its still spinning clockwise.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

K 3800 works good in many apps. Its a good replacement for the spartan 100 which was a great machine in its day--rusting out drums were a drag tho. Multiple drums east to separate.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

It was a great find in the pawn shop.
Went there with a very good friend of mine he was selling his engagement ring he bought for his girl who said no when he popped the question 
While he was bargaining I browsed and found it. $150 bucks thank you it was almost new. Score. :thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I bought an old Roto Rooter VK machine found it at a pawn shop years ago runs like a champ still. Have a super vee as well and a small electric jetter and a catch bucket with a self priming pump for those greasy kitchen sink lines run the hose rite to the toilet and jet away with 1/4 jet hose.


hey unclog. let me pick your brain, please. you get your water from the tank with a self priming pump to use with your jetter, is that correct? nice i never though of that. i remove shower head. this would be a lot simpler. thank you. breid


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to use a pistol snake a lot on smaller drains.. Screw that thing... half of the time im putting it back in the case, such a waste of effort. One time I think I was about to cry...... saying to myself WTF am I using this POS for... because I thought it would be easier. Oh yeah, doing the job twice is easier all right ...


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

General Super Vee has never given me an ounce of trouble.

Keith


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> General Super Vee has never given me an ounce of trouble.
> 
> Keith


 I have 2 super vee's not one day of trouble one for 3/8 other for 1/4 inch cable. Bought one new 2nd I got off a guy who quit RR and was selling his own personal tools.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> hey unclog. let me pick your brain, please. you get your water from the tank with a self priming pump to use with your jetter, is that correct? nice i never though of that. i remove shower head. this would be a lot simpler. thank you. breid


 sorry can't give that idea away. :whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Lets see I have a Ridge pistol rod (soft 1/4" cable), a General pistol rod(stiff 3/8" cable), a K-50 with a drum and 75' of the 5/8" cable, also a Spartan 300 with a 13/32" x 100' , 1/2" x 75' drums, and a 5/8" x 100' drums I also keep a General kinetic water ram and a Rothenberger ro pump on the truck. I choose the machine that fits the job. Been cleaning drains with my father since I was 12 years old.


----------



## ID student (Oct 13, 2009)

i heard there are issues with the bearings in K40. apparently they need to be cleaned constantly or they won't work properly. is this true?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

service guy said:


> I am looking specifically for a machine that uses 5/16" cable for small lines and tub drains. I hate hand-held drain-guns (I have one currently), and I am researching other models that are not hand-held.
> 
> All my machines are Ridgid and I love them. So far, my research is pointing to the Ridgid K-40 machine.


 I use one similar to this but the spartan model and I love it. Too dark out in the truck to see the model number on it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ID student said:


> i heard there are issues with the bearings in K40. apparently they need to be cleaned constantly or they won't work properly. is this true?


:ban:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> *THIS IS WHAT I LIKE 1/4"/5/16" OR 3/8" DRUM UP TO 90' :thumbsup:*
> *OR HANDHELD MARCO PICK A PAK SAME DRUMS*
> *AND CABLE SIZES :thumbup:*



I just saw one of those at the swap meet last weekend. Old and marked Dayton.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

does anyone remember the little general machine a guy had at a trade show?(cleaner) years ago in nashville? that had a jetter hose inside the 1/2 or 5/8 cable(not sure) but anyway it had cutter blades and a small jetter hooked to the little general machine.Seemed like a good idea ,salesman said it would work on anytype machine,but I never saw it again must have been TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE (imho it looked like a good machine for supermarkets and meat markets or packing houses good for grease not roots)http://www.plumbingmall.net/servlet/the-6/Gorlitz-#GO15--"LITTLE/Detail this is my favorite 1/4 inch cable machine


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re*

:thumbup:Home cheapo sells a 3/8" drum type unit that is spun by hand crank or connect to your cordless drill..damn thing works just great for about $40
So its a throwaway after 10 uses or so..been happy with mine for sinks/tubs under 2"..:thumbup:


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

and its made by ridgid..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> does anyone remember the little general machine a guy had at a trade show?(cleaner) years ago in nashville? that had a jetter hose inside the 1/2 or 5/8 cable(not sure) but anyway it had cutter blades and a small jetter hooked to the little general machine.Seemed like a good idea ,salesman said it would work on anytype machine,but I never saw it again must have been TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE (imho it looked like a good machine for supermarkets and meat markets or packing houses good for grease not roots)http://www.plumbingmall.net/servlet/the-6/Gorlitz-#GO15--"LITTLE/Detail this is my favorite 1/4 inch cable machine


 
Marco makes one, way back in the day national made a jet/rodder as well. http://www.marcosnakes.com/jetforce.htm


----------

